# Blazing Star Ranch-Lady(Filly-5/5) Eye color question.



## blazingstarranch (May 3, 2013)

Well I'm finally getting around to creating a post for our 2013 foals.

First up, we have Blazing Stars Black Velvet. She was born April 19, and measured 23 inches tall with 8.25 inch cannon bones. We believe she will mature around 33 inches. She is lovely and mischievious, and loves attention!





Next we have Blazing Stars Chantilly Lace. Lacey was born April 20th, and measured a tiny 19.5 inches with 7 inch cannon bones. She should finish out at 30 inches or so. Lacey is a perky little girl, very inquisitive and built like a tiny little tank with beautiful muscling.





Here is a video of Lacey and her favorite feline friend:


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 3, 2013)

Next up is Lady, our Sid's Rebel and Del Teras Snowman mare. She has been progressing nicely, and her due date is around May 19th. That puts her at about 314 days gestation right now. She has a very nice milk bar, and milk is easily expressed. The milk tested at 7.8 this morning, and 7.3 just now. Her tailhead area is very relaxed. We are watching her VERY closely. New pics soon!


----------



##  (May 3, 2013)

Yes, please. We'd love to see the upcoming momma's and the dad(s) !


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 3, 2013)

Ok here's Lady this morning:





Here is Trixie, our last mare of the season. She's a 30 inch silver dapple pinto. We bought her after she was bred, stallion is unknown:




And here is our stallion, Running Creek's Royal Destiny.


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 4, 2013)

Wow they are all so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 5, 2013)

Hello all! Update on Lady-she's been grumpy and irritable since last night. After watching her on the cam, I decided to check on her. At 6:30pm her milk tested at higher than 8.4, and was clear. But by 2:30 am her milk is sticky, creamy with a yellow tint and testing at 6.4! I've been watching her ever since and right now, she is racing around her stall, pawing, yawning, biting her sides and pinning her ears while tossing her head. She's been doing this for about 4 hours. With a lot of luck and prayers, we just may have a new foal today!


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Praying for the safe delivery of a healthy little one! I expect to be reading an announcement soon!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 5, 2013)

Thank you so much, I will keep you posted!


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2013)

Sending prayers for a safe, smooth foaling - come on Lady!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 6, 2013)

We are thrilled to say that Lady gave birth to a very healthy filly this evening. The birth went quickly and easily, and baby hopped up and walked off right away. She even bucked within a minute of standing! Mom is doing well, and they are bonding. My friend's son got to name this one, and her name is Jana. She is almost two weeks early and all legs lol. Can anyone offer an opinion on what her color is? She has a lot of brown in her coat, especially her face. She has 8 inch cannon bones so will be taller. Now I can go get some sleep tonight!!! Yay!!! Lol.






And here are the other girls getting a bit of exercise yesterday.




I'm so excited to hear what you guys think of Jana and her color!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Sorry, no idea about the colour, so it's just MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done Lady!!








Love that last picture - so sweet.


----------



## targetsmom (May 6, 2013)

Huge congrats on your FILLY!! Have no idea on the color as our filly about the same size is clearly black (and white). What are the colors of sire and dam??


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS






on the safe arrival of your gorgeous new filly, I think she will be dark like daddy BWDIK


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

Could do better with dry pictures for color, what color is she inside her ears?

With daddy black, momma a palomino, a lot will depend on if momma threw her cream gene. If so, you could have a smokey black or even a dark buckskin, or if no cream gene -- even a solid black or a bay. But with bay I would have expected lighter colored legs. With the brownish showing, I'm thinking perhaps a dark foal coat hiding a buckskin or a smokey black.

CONGRATULATIONS ON A LITTLE BEAUTY!!! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SummerTime (May 6, 2013)

My guess is a smokey black. Can't wait to see dry pictures! Congrats!


----------



## chandab (May 6, 2013)

Congrats! can't wait to see dry pics.


----------



## happy appy (May 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations she is beautiful.


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

Our babies were born on the same day!!!!! Congratulations!!!










Oh how cute!!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 6, 2013)

The insides of her ears are a golden brown. Same thing behind the "elbows" of her front legs. Her legs have a brown tinge instead of the shiny silver coloring of our other black foal. And around her lips, the color is mealy brown. Mama is out of an Isabella(white) buckskin and her dad is a silver black. This baby's daddy is black out of a buckskin and white pinto mare and a black sire. I will get more pics when the sun comes back out. Right now she's cooped up inside with her coat on since she seems cold. It's 55 degrees outside, so not too terrible. She hangs out underneath the heat lamp and we have her on cam to keep a close eye.

I happened so fast!



As I posted on Viola's foal, this little girl had one foot back and has bloodshot eyes. She looks better today and has such LONNNNG legs lol. She's two weeks early and still has 8 inch cannon bones lol.

Mama has SOOOO much milk and was miserable, just dripping. I'm an opportunist so I milked 6 ounces out of her and will do it again today. This way we can fortify our colostrum bank


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations again!!! Well done you -- in the delivery department! So nice to hear all went well!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 6, 2013)

just noticed Congrats are in order for you too!! busy night for these girls last night!! Glad all went well for you!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 6, 2013)

"She's two weeks early and still has 8 inch cannon bones." WOW!! I can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

blazingstarranch said:


> The insides of her ears are a golden brown. Same thing behind the "elbows" of her front legs. Her legs have a brown tinge instead of the shiny silver coloring of our other black foal. And around her lips, the color is mealy brown. Mama is out of an Isabella(white) buckskin and her dad is a silver black. This baby's daddy is black out of a buckskin and white pinto mare and a black sire. I will get more pics when the sun comes back out.
> 
> Mama has SOOOO much milk and was miserable, just dripping. I'm an opportunist so I milked 6 ounces out of her and will do it again today. This way we can fortify our colostrum bank


With the golden brown on the inside of the ears and behind the elbow, as well as the brown tinge on the legs, this little girl may very well turn out to be a buckskin. I usually look at the inside of the ears to see my buckskins. She may also be a smokey black -- but I'm leaning to buckskin -- even sooty or maybe just the darker foal coat -- as nature has a way to shield these little ones in the baby coats.

More pictures please!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2013)

congrats on your pretty new little girl

looking for dry pics too


----------



## countrymini (May 7, 2013)

Congrats, she is lovely! Love your stallion btw


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 7, 2013)

Well now that Jana is outside with mama, she looks to be black. Must have just been a fluke or me hallucinating hahaha



Pics coming soon!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 7, 2013)

Ok, I finally got some pics of our new filly, Jana. Seeing her out in the sun makes me 99% sure that she's black after all. She is so healthy and strong! Since it's a nice day she gets to be outside today and she's loving the sunshine. Here she is!!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 7, 2013)

And here is Trixie today. She's staring longingly at all the mamas and babies that are on each side of her. She's about 13 and has had several healthy foals. This foal is either a cremello(33") or a brown and white pinto(26"). She was bred before we got her, and they actually thought she was pregnant and due last summer and never had a foal then. She did have milk though, so odd. I used to work as a vet tech and did a palpation back in January(I thought Feb but I looked at our records). At that time she had a small foal. So far she seems quite healthy.


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

Wow not much doubt this year with a rear view like that. Lol she is just a stunning colour and I can't wait to see her parcel.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

What a pretty girl!! Can't wait to see what she's cooking in there! Will be beautiful I'm sure!!

And yes, it sure looks like baby is black!!


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

OH OH OH I LOVE her color!!!!! Just Beautiful!


----------



## targetsmom (May 9, 2013)

Congrats on your new filly.... Guess I am a little late, but better late than never!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 9, 2013)

She is pretty lopsided lol. So far she's the same.

Just curious what everyone thinks about my first foal, Velvet. I think she's black, but her eyes are still grey, almost blue, after nearly three weeks. Since I don't have as much experience with some of these color modifiers like silver and smokey black, can anyone shed some light on when a mini foal will get their final eye color?


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 9, 2013)

I think you need to send Velvet here to fla. for a better look....be prepared it might take awhile to really get a good look at her!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2013)

What a pretty little girl congrats again


----------

